# Decent hotels in Rome < 150 USD



## Cornellian (Dec 11, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!
Cornellian


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

Does it have to be directly in Rome? There are some reasonable hotels outside of Rome in Civitavecchia which is about an hour away from Rome on the train. 

I stayed there for a few days and it was very nice.


----------

